# Tampa fishing in August



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

So I've got to be in Tampa for a couple days in August (the 14th & 15th to be precise- Tu/We) and would like to bookend my trip with some fishing.

Is the tarpon migration done around there by then? Snook on the beach? Guide recs? Any of you chuckleheads willing to host a Texan who can pay for gas/beer/food?

TIA


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Reach out to Adam at Tampa Bay Angling Company. Good dude, extreeeeeemely fishy. He'll tell you what's going on in August.
http://www.tampabayanglingcompany.com/


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

waters hot by then, most of the poons are gone but not all.
snook will be on the outer beaches getting ready to move inside towards the river mouths at the first sign of fall weather.
Texan huh ? sorry no white bass or hybrids here.......
keep us posted... maybe i can get you a little cobia action nearshore.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

anytide said:


> waters hot by then, most of the poons are gone but not all.
> snook will be on the outer beaches getting ready to move inside towards the river mouths at the first sign of fall weather.
> Texan huh ? sorry no white bass or hybrids here.......
> keep us posted... maybe i can get you a little cobia action nearshore.


Cool. I'll bring the bait- worms in a Hills Bros. coffee can. The red one.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

There are plenty of poon around in August if you know where to look.
I would suggest booking Capt. Shawn McCole 863-608-3758. He puts me on them every time I'm on his skiff. I would call soon though, I think he is close to being booked this season.
Good Luck!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

dont rule out some permit action.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Permit around Tampa? I didn't think they made it north of the Everglades consistently.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Never know until you go!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Permit around Tampa? I didn't think they made it north of the Everglades consistently.


My dad has caught a few near the ship channel in the bay. It's not super consistent action, but he doesn't specifically target them either.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

yes permit n pompano are here.
dont forget the wormz....


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Finn, like anytide and Backbone mentioned, there will be tarpon around, but not in the usual haunts. They sorta change up once the spawn out. Some continue heading up north, while some others will stick around. Again, not the normal ideal sight casting situations you normally see during the heat of the season. Just PM me when you are getting closer to your trip and I'll give you a heads-up on some updates to what they're doing from what I'm seeing.

By then, snook are also spawned out and some can be on the beaches like anytide mentioned. But by then, the water temps will be hot, so it's mainly very early or very late in the day or at night. They tend to move to the cooler waters of deeper passes and also respond to the cool of the night, as also some tarpon do. I'm usually focusing on snook during Aug.

Perms in August will not be a good option on fly. There are some options with a spinning rod, but a tough bite. Typically, they respond better in the spring and early summer. But again, not typical and almost rare on fly during that time of year.

Sea trout and reds slow waaay down that time of year and mostly found on the deeper flats 1st thing early in the a.m. Last 2 years, due to the heat, they didn't start getting down to business till late Sept/Oct. If conditions are right and we have some cooling off with consistant rains (like last year), then some breeder reds will come in the bay to play.

Most pelagics will be out, unless a few jacks and ladyfish in some deeper cuts.


----------



## mxbeebop (Mar 22, 2013)

crboggs said:


> Reach out to Adam at Tampa Bay Angling Company. Good dude, extreeeeeemely fishy. He'll tell you what's going on in August.
> http://www.tampabayanglingcompany.com/


Adam knows where the poons are in august. A night trip would be a good option in august.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

mxbeebop said:


> Adam knows where the poons are in august. A night trip would be a good option in august.


Adam's phone number has a (404) area code. Just sayin...

If I was booking a guide for tarpon and wanted to make the best of one or 2 days, then I'd check with Rick Grassett of Sarasota. Just a short drive south and worth the drive. Otherwise, check with these guys. They know what they are doing. https://www.tampaflyguides.com/


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Just an aside, I use “Tampa area” rather loosely. Meaning that I’m open to probably anywhere from Homosassa down to 10,000 Islands.

Maybe a foreign concept to y’all Floridians but we Texans often have to travel what you’d consider a ridiculous distance to get to waters y’all have at ready access.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

There are no fish in Homosassa. Bad red tide. Freezing weather. Jagged rocks. I got robbed there too.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Adam's phone number has a (404) area code. Just sayin...


*lol* There's this thing called wireless number portability. I worked on it during my BellSouth days and carried a 404 number that I got back in 1997 until 2017. 20 years. Just sayin'...

There are plenty of "Florida" guides with FL area codes who spend half their year on trout streams, LA marshes, or other exotic locales making films or TV shows. They move around seasonally. When I was up in Alaska last summer I ran into a guide who split his time between his home waters near Denali and Ft Myers where he flew in to guide for a local outfitter / shop. 

I agree you always want to hire a local guide. But area codes don't mean anything these days.

Do your research and listen to word of mouth when you can.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

The tarpon are singles that late in the season. As far as Adam, I have personally fly fished with him many times. He fishes on my skiff and vice versa. If you like sight fishing, he is a great option and there are some others in the area (I live here in Tampa and fish from Tarpon South and most of the bay). I'm not a huge fan of deep dropping and blind casting which some folks do. Just use a spinning rod if a guide says to do that. 

I would recommend hitting barfly in Safety Harbor when you are here also. Most folks who flyfish in the area end up there and there's often a skiff or two parked out front after a days fly fishing. And the night tarpon is certainly an option and they are a lot easier to catch.


----------



## Adam Mailliez (Mar 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Adam's phone number has a (404) area code. Just sayin...
> 
> If I was booking a guide for tarpon and wanted to make the best of one or 2 days, then I'd check with Rick Grassett of Sarasota. Just a short drive south and worth the drive. Otherwise, check with these guys. They know what they are doing. https://www.tampaflyguides.com/


I am a full time Florida resident and dedicated fly fishing guide. Didn’t know my phone number was an indicator of my tarpon catching abilities. Over the years I have found that it is much easier to keep in touch with repeat clients and industry contacts by keeping my number the same.
As for this thread. Thank you everyone for the kind words. I would be more than happy to put you on tarpon in August. There are some good options for successful trips.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

SomaliPirate said:


> There are no fish in Homosassa. Bad red tide. Freezing weather. Jagged rocks. I got robbed there too.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Adam Mailliez said:


> I am a full time Florida resident and dedicated fly fishing guide. Didn’t know my phone number was an indicator of my tarpon catching abilities. Over the years I have found that it is much easier to keep in touch with repeat clients and industry contacts by keeping my number the same.
> As for this thread. Thank you everyone for the kind words. I would be more than happy to put you on tarpon in August. There are some good options for successful trips.


But the real question is are you a Braves fan?


----------



## Adam Mailliez (Mar 13, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> But the real question is are you a Braves fan?


Nope. Can’t say that I’m a baseball fan.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Adam, I understand you are now a resident here. But there is a difference competing with you as a recent resident and or long standing local fly guides hammer out different fly fishing situations for poons over the course of the entire year, year after year, 10-20yrs in a row, over someone who has recently move here and decided to become a guide. The OP is a guy who has been on this board for a while now and I'm sure is looking for his best options if possible for the few short days he has here.

I'm sure you are a great and decent guy who loves to fish and can get a good one to the boat here and there. But doing it on off season with clients, like in Aug, takes someone who has studied the fish year after year and has proven to still catch them on the fly during those off times. That takes local knowledge, experience and time putting your dues in IMHO. With all due respect, that's why I recommended going with these more seasoned guides or backbone's recommendation, who know the behaviors of tarpon during both the on and off months, year after year. What they did last year doesn't mean they'll do the same this year. Are they here or do you have to run 50 miles to go get them on fly? In my experience with true fly fishermen, they'd rather work hard and run far to get just one fish hookup on fly, rather than soak threads at night on a spinning rod, under a bridge at night during Aug. and end up catching 3 of them.

No offense, but these guys I've mentioned (and there are many others) have all put their dues in and have a reputation for producing, in this small local area, in this niche of fishing. Just sayin....

In my experience with big poons, during the off season like in Aug/Sept, on the fly, they are a fish that you love to hate! 

Good luck and I'm looking forward to hearing about your fly fishing progress with your clients and reports.


----------



## Adam Mailliez (Mar 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Adam, I understand you are now a resident here. But there is a difference competing with recent residency here and hammer out different fly fishing situations for poons over the course of the entire year, year after year, 10-20yrs in a row, over someone who has recently move here and decided to become a guide. The OP is a guy who has been on this board for a while now and I'm sure is looking for his better options if possible. I'm sure you are a great and decent guy who loves to fish and can get a good one to the boat here and there. But doing it on off season like Aug, takes someone who has studied the fish year after year and has proven to still catch them on the fly during those times. That takes local knowledge and experience IMHO. With all due respect, that's why I recommended going with more seasoned guides. Are they here or do you have to run 50 miles to go get them on fly? In my experience with true fly fishermen, they'd rather work hard and run far to get just one fish hookup on fly, rather an soak threads at night on a spinning rod, under a bridge at night during Aug. and end up catching 3 of them.
> 
> No offense, but these guys I've mentioned have all put their dues in and have a reputation for producing , in this small local area, in this niche of fishing. Just sayin....
> 
> Good luck and I'm looking forward to hearing about your fly fishing progress and reports.


With all due respect shaman you don’t know me. I don’t know you. But you just painted me wrong and that’s on you. I don’t typically engage in online banter with people whom I don’t know. So I will end it with this. I agree with you I am personal friends with a couple people you mentioned and they are phenomenal fisherman. Soak threadfins? Seriously? I catch tarpon on fly year round. I put all my work and effort into being good at tarpon. I don’t care if you recommend someone else. That’s fine. There are a ton of great guides. But don’t try and tell me about myself.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Adam Mailliez said:


> With all due respect shaman you don’t know me. I don’t know you. But you just painted me wrong and that’s on you. I don’t typically engage in online banter with people whom I don’t know. So I will end it with this. I agree with you I am personal friends with a couple people you mentioned and they are phenomenal fisherman. Soak threadfins? Seriously? I catch tarpon on fly year round. I put all my work and effort into being good at tarpon. I don’t care if you recommend someone else. That’s fine. There are a ton of great guides. But don’t try and tell me about myself.


I get it and with apologies, I never mentioned that you are soaking threads under bridges. Just that certain fly fishermen would rather go great lengths to get them on fly, rather than what was mentioned above.

I hope you have a great season this year.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Backwater said:


> I get it and with apologies, I never mentioned that you are soaking threads under bridges. *Just that certain fly fishermen would rather go great lengths to get them on fly, rather than what was mentioned above.*
> 
> I hope you have a great season this year.


Just to be clear- I have no interest in booking a guide for anything but fly fishing. I have a couple buddies who live in Tampa but neither one fly fishes. If I want to use gear I'll just go with them.

In fact, I'll probably fish with them one day but want to fly fish a couple more days.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey Adam, didnt you win the tarpon tournament (fly only) and place top 3 each of the last three years here in Tampa? Asking for a friend...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> Hey Adam, didnt you win the tarpon tournament (fly only) and place top 3 each of the last three years here in Tampa? Asking for a friend...


What tarpon tournament?


----------

